# Tcp/Ip Stack/Winsocks Problem??



## flouts (Jun 12, 2007)

First of all hi to everyone! I am new here, this is my first post..
Here we go

(System Win Xp Pro)

Pc with a ADSL connection through ADSL Modem. It connects to the internet, it gets an ip and all (checked with ipconfig). From command i can ping my gateway to the internet as well as the DNS i am provided with. When i try to ping google or anything else, it reports it couldnt find the host. Same with web browser also (either Firefox or Explorer).
If i do a repair in the TCP/IP stack and Winsock and reboot everything works fine for a while. I can ping anything from command, i can access with browser anything. After a while connection gets lost again.
When i lose connection an entry is logged in widows event viewer with the following details:
Event id: 4307 (Initialization failed because the transport refused to open initial Addresses)
Source: NetBt
I have scanned with up to date Panda Antivirus and Spybot S&D, also did all microsoft updates 

Any Ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this the stack repair you're using?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If so, when the machine stops working, please capture a hijackthis log and post it here.


----------

